# Lens galleries on life support?



## YuengLinger (Jun 15, 2019)

I wonder if it's the economy, the lack of interest, some fear of posting, or some other factor, but CR's lens galleries are pretty much withering on the vine. Looks like less than a half-dozen Rf mount lens photos, and they are all taken with the kit lens, the 24-105mm.

Posting in all the lens galleries seems way down from a few years ago...But I guess Rf in particular is just slow to catch on.

Note that I posted here because I see the topic as more about gear use and acquisition, and also because it seems hardly anybody is paying attention to the galleries!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 15, 2019)

I use them sometimes, but you are correct, I think most people prefer to post under the subject matter. In other words, if someone takes a nice scenic with a 24-70 f4L, they are more likely to post it under landscapes than under lens gallery 24-70 f4L. I started a thread for the 70-200 f2.8 version 3 but I think all of the posts are mine except for one photo. However I assumed this was due to the fact that most users already have the version 2 (which is nearly identical) so hardly anyone uses the version 3.

Also, when I post under subject matter, I still list the equipment used (and often the settings). Most users do not do this but I wish they would. It would be nice if CR could add a field in image gallery threads where you have to enter camera model and lens before it will let you post your reply.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> I use them sometimes, but you are correct, I think most people prefer to post under the subject matter. In other words, if someone takes a nice scenic with a 24-70 f4L, they are more likely to post it under landscapes than under lens gallery 24-70 f4L. I started a thread for the 70-200 f2.8 version 3 but I think all of the posts are mine except for one photo. However I assumed this was due to the fact that most users already have the version 2 (which is nearly identical) so hardly anyone uses the version 3.
> 
> Also, when I post under subject matter, I still list the equipment used (and often the settings). Most users do not do this but I wish they would. It would be nice if CR could add a field in image gallery threads where you have to enter camera model and lens before it will let you post your reply.


I agree wholeheartedly and tend to add the body and lens used for subject matter threads shots but as virtually no-one else does it feels a bit odd. I am interested in what equipment and settings others use and often download to read exifs.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2019)

Same here.

If I have to decide the topic is more important to me than the gear.

Maybe I should use crossposting to increase my # of posts here


----------

